# Odd problem with Westinghouse L4120nm lcd monitor (flickering with ps3&360 via hdmi)?



## v4oldboy (Mar 8, 2008)

*Odd problem with Westinghouse L4120nm lcd monitor (flickering with ps3&360 via hdmi)?*

I've posted this on other forums, noone has been able to help me yet...any help is appreciated.

I bought this monitor a few months ago, love it so far, but now I am having a very odd problem. While playing my 360 via hdmi, I noticed an occasional flicker, it would happen once in a while. But now with my ps3, also via hdmi, after a while the screen will flicker, pixelate/color issues, then flicker increasingly until the signal is gone. It only seems to happen after using the monitor for a while, but not that long, hour or two, sometimes a lot less though, could it be overheating, I noticed that the hdmi plug that is going into the monitor is very hot, ps3 plug not as hot, but still hot. I thought it may be the hdmi cable, so I ordered a new one (cheap), even if thats not the problem i could use another one. Could this be the monitor? It is happening with my ps3 and 360, after the ps3 flickered/wouldn't work I tried my 360, after about 5 minutes back again. Any suggestions, please help me out... I am hoping it is just the hdmi cables fault. 

I found out about this monitor from these forums and hope someone can help.

The rest of the inputs work fine, I am using the vga right now at 1920x1200. composite also works as wella s component.

edit: it happened again today, w/ 360 hdmi, worked for a bit (1-2 hrs) and then it started again.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Odd problem with Westinghouse L4120nm lcd monitor (flickering with ps3&360 via hd*

If the Monitor seems to work ok for other uses I would look at the PS3 do you have good air flow around it? Is it possible to play the PS3 on another monitor to see if you can duplicate the problem? All so I would use a can of compressed air to clean out any dust from the PS3. Lastly do have the PS3 standing up or laying down?


----------



## v4oldboy (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Odd problem with Westinghouse L4120nm lcd monitor (flickering with ps3&360 via hd*



wrench97 said:


> If the Monitor seems to work ok for other uses I would look at the PS3 do you have good air flow around it? Is it possible to play the PS3 on another monitor to see if you can duplicate the problem? All so I would use a can of compressed air to clean out any dust from the PS3. Lastly do have the PS3 standing up or laying down?


The ps3 is vertical. I don't believe it is the ps3 since I am having the same problem with my 360. I am going to try it out with my lcd tv tomorrow. It has to be either the hdmi cord or the monitor, I hope its the cable.


----------

